# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  استخدام حيوانات نافقة وأمعاء دجاج في صناعة الأعلاف؟!!

## ادارة المنتدى

يعمد أصحاب مصانع أعلاف إلى التلاعب في عملية صناعة منتجاتهم بطرق مخالفة للصحة العامة، بهدف زيادة الربح والتقليل من حجم الكلفة الحقيقة وفق مصادر مطلعة في وزارتي الصحة والزراعة. وبحسب معلومات موثوقة..  تقوم مصانع أعلاف محلية بخلط (حيوانات نافقة، وأمعاء دجاج، وقاذورات، وأدوات بلاستيكية) مع المواد الأولية، لزيادة حجم الأعلاف المباعة للمواطنين، في حين أن هذه الطريقة تفقد المنتج صلاحيته، وتضر بالحيوانات التي تتغذى عليها، وفق خبراء صحيون ومهندسين زراعيين. وتتعاقد بعض المصانع مع أصحاب مركبات نقل كبيرة لإمدادهم بالمواد الأولية التي تدخل في صناعة الأعلاف، حيث يعمد البعض منهم إلى "تحميل سياراتهم بمخلفات "الزبائل" والحيوانات النافقة، بهدف زيادة ربحه المادي"، باعتبار أن إدارة المصنع تمنحه النقود وفقا لزنة المواد التي يحضرها. وبحسب مراقبين صحيين على المصانع المذكورة، فإن هناك أفران خاصة مجهزة في تلك المصانع لغايات خلط الحيوانات النافقة ومخلفات القمامة بالمواد الأولية السليمة لصناعة الأعلاف. وتشكل بعض مصانع الأعلاف مكرهة صحية في منطقة وجودها، تتمثل بالروائح الكريهة الناجمة عن مخلفات وبقايا ذبح الدواجن المستخدمة في صناعة المنتج، وجذبها للحشرات الضارة، في حين تخلو مصانع من الفلاتر الضرورية للتخلص من الروائح الكريهة، بالإضافة لتجميع مخلفات المصنع من بقايا الدجاج في ساحات مكشوفة دون دفنها. وبينما كانت وزارة الصحة ومديرياتها في المحافظات الجهة المخولة بالرقابة على تلك المصانع في وقت سابق، انتقلت الرقابة عليها إلى وزارتي الزراعة والبيئة، حيث تمنح "الزراعة" التراخيص لإقامتها. الخبير الزراعي المهندس عبدالشكور جمجوم أحد كبار المسؤولين في نقابة المهندسين الزراعيين يقول "لسنا جهة رقابية على مصانع الأعلاف، والمعلومات الدقيقة والعلمية تؤكد أن دم الدجاج وأمعائها المستخدمة في صناعة الأعلاف لا تؤثر على سلامة المنتج، لكن استخدام الحيوانات النافقة ومخلفات القمامة والمواد البلاستيكية، بالتأكيد ستؤثر سلبا وبشكل كبير في حال استخدمت كمواد أولية في صناعة الأعلاف". "الزراعة" و"البيئة"، يؤكدان أنهما يفرضان رقابة دورية على مصانع الأعلاف لمنع حدوث التجاوزات. ويؤكد قسم الثروة الحيوانية في وزارة الزراعة أنه في حال ثبت تورط أصحاب مصانع بمخالفات من هذا النوع، فإنه يصار إلى اتخاذ اجراءات عقابية بحقها ومن ضمنها إغلاق المصنع. البوصلة

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

